# Option up your BMW with carbon fiber wheels



## Road&MTN_Biker (Jan 1, 2014)

LOL, I have carbon fiber wheels on my carbon fiber Trek Domanie (road bike).


----------



## sixpot_simon (Sep 13, 2013)

Should make a significant reduction in unsprung mass, which is always a good thing.


----------

